# Neil



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

A character that seriously needed a redraw. He needed to have this air of 'not ugly, but you'd definitely punch him in the face'. That's the sort of person this character is.

So yeah. There ya go;


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

great!:glasses:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you, Avni!


--

Oh, by the way, for those interested, here is an overview of the first two designs of this character as well, along with some foul language, free of charge:



Spoiler


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice! Rugged, dark, untrustworthy glint in his eye.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks! 
I'd say untrustworthy summarizes this character excellently.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

love the skin texture you created with brush strokes


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks! I think that was one of the most challenging things here. Couldn't get his throat to look quite right for a very long time


----------

